# Andy



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

It would be greatly appreciated if you would kindly start posting your pan fish reports again. It's not the same without them. Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Benji said:


> It would be greatly appreciated if you would kindly start posting your pan fish reports again. It's not the same without them. Thanks


Talked to Andy today on the TF site. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2020)

catman said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > It would be greatly appreciated if you would kindly start posting your pan fish reports again. It's not the same without them. Thanks
> ...


I tried creating an account there just so I could say hey to.Andy. The site won't accept an email that is free such as gmail or yahoo. They say it has to be a paid service provider or valid business email. Yeah that's a hard no from me. What a bunch of idiots. I'll just stick here and hope Andy comes back around.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

catman said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > It would be greatly appreciated if you would kindly start posting your pan fish reports again. It's not the same without them. Thanks
> ...


if you talk to him again just let him know he's missed.


----------



## Chicken Necker (Mar 3, 2020)

He’s on FB in the fishing groups. Go say hi to him there. Why would he come back here?


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Why are you... here


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Brob757 - I agree with you. I ditched TF because of their attitudes. I much prefer P&S. Cheers 🍻


----------



## bhein57 (May 23, 2012)

Andy has moved onto Facebook.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just read a post that Andy made on here today! So, he's not left completely! I enjoy reading his posts & seeing the photo's!


----------

